# Need help with speeding ticket



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

I need advice or help finding counsel. I hope this is the correct place to put this post.

I was traveling home from South Caroline last Saturday night and was pulled over on I95 out side of Kingsland. It seems the officer had pegged another car on radar that was coming up on my rear very fast. When the car realized it was a police car, he jumped in the middle lane leaving me  in the fast lane. The officer pulled both of us over. The officer came up and asked if I was traveling with the other car since we both had Florida tags. I said, honestly, no. To make a long story short, he gave me a ticket for 89/70. Here's my problem..He said he got me on radar, my radar detector never went off. I also had my cruise set on 80 (yes, I know that is speeding and would have gladly accepted a ticket for 80/70). _As you guys might know, 89 is a super speeder ticket and is very expensive and has more points._ I  also have an app on my car that gives me an alarm if i go over 85. There was no alarm.  My wife and son were in the car, and witnessed the speed and no alarm or radar.

Any know of a good lawyer, as I can't just sit back and pay a ticket for something I wasn't doing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> I need advice or help finding counsel. I hope this is the correct place to put this post.
> 
> I was traveling home from South Caroline last Saturday night and was pulled over on I95 out side of Kingsland. It seems the officer had pegged another car on radar that was coming up on my rear very fast. When the car realized it was a police car, he jumped in the middle lane leaving me  in the fast lane. The officer pulled both of us over. The officer came up and asked if I was traveling with the other car since we both had Florida tags. I said, honestly, no. To make a long story short, he gave me a ticket for 89/70. Here's my problem..He said he got me on radar, my radar detector never went off. I also had my cruise set on 80 (yes, I know that is speeding and would have gladly accepted a ticket for 80/70). _As you guys might know, 89 is a super speeder ticket and is very expensive and has more points._ I  also have an app on my car that gives me an alarm if i go over 85. There was no alarm.  My wife and son were in the car, and witnessed the speed and no alarm or radar.
> 
> Any know of a good lawyer, as I can't just sit back and pay a ticket for something I wasn't doing.



Pay the ticket and slow down,,,, no way your ever gonna win this,,,,


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Pay the ticket and slow down,,,, no way your ever gonna win this,,,,



I understand what you are saying, but....I do know through my research, hiring an attorney might get the speed reduced and the expense ( what I would pay) would be about the same, i.e. courts costs attorney fees etc. Just at that, I would not have to worry about the extra points (which I did not earn) and the insurance premiums that will go up a lot higher at a 89 speed vs. 80.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't think admitting you have an app that alerts  you when you are driving 85 mph will help you in any judges court. 
 Driving 80 (or 89) with your kid in the car wont go to well with the judge either. 

I agree with CMP 1,  pay the ticket and learn from it.


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input and your opinion, I guess I was hoping there was someone that actually had gone through this and used an attorney, or there was an attorney that might chime in and let me know what my legal right would be.  

At the the end of the day, I will go to court and plead my case, most likely with an attorney that knows how to deal with this type of case.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess I'm just saying,,,, do the speed limit and you don't have to worry about anything,,,, what are you gonna save anyway,,,, a few minutes,,,, what's the point,,,, is it worth the hassle?


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess I need to be clear, I wouldn't be foolish enough to use a radar detector as a defense, or anything like that. I'm not looking for sympathy. I was caught in a speed trap, the officers didn't have me speeding at my correct rate of speed. They had someone else. If that is the way south Georgia gets their revenue, so be it. But if they would have given me a ticket for speeding at my speed, I wouldn't be complaining or looking for help.

As far as the hassle, a ticket for 10 over is quite different than a "super speeder" ticket for 19 over. Check the law. The different in the fine, the insurance and your points against the license is worth the hassle. 

What if you were going the speed limit and the officer stopped you and gave you a ticket. Would it be worth the hassle? By the way, I don't speed often, This is the first ticket I have received in over 25 years. At this point, it is the principal.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> I guess I need to be clear, I wouldn't be foolish enough to use a radar detector as a defense, or anything like that. I'm not looking for sympathy. I was caught in a speed trap, the officers didn't have me speeding at my correct rate of speed. They had someone else. If that is the way south Georgia gets their revenue, so be it. But if they would have given me a ticket for speeding at my speed, I wouldn't be complaining or looking for help.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, I said the same thing about 30 years ago,,,, just follow what the rules are, and you won't need a lawyer,,,, easy,,,, been there, done that,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 27, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> As far as the hassle, a ticket for 10 over is quite different than a "super speeder" ticket for 19 over. Check the law. The different in the fine, the insurance and your points against the license is worth the hassle.



You didn't say who wrote the ticket but unless it was the State Patrol they can't write a radar ticket for 10 mph over except under certain conditions like school or construction zones, historic districts, etc, due to Georgia's speed trap law. GSP can write a radar ticket for 1 mph over if they want.

A lawyer may be able to talk the prosecutor into lowering the speed down to avoid going to trial, I'd at least talk to one before I took the points and SS fine.


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> You didn't say who wrote the ticket but unless it was the State Patrol they can't write a radar ticket for 10 mph over except under certain conditions like school or construction zones, historic districts, etc, due to Georgia's speed trap law. GSP can write a radar ticket for 1 mph over if they want.
> 
> A lawyer may be able to talk the prosecutor into lowering the speed down to avoid going to trial, I'd at least talk to one before I took the points and SS fine.



It was the local county sheriff deputy.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 27, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> It was the local county sheriff deputy.



You can Google "Georgia speed trap law" and read the particulars but I recommend finding a lawyer in the county that issued the ticket and seeing if he can help you out.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 27, 2017)

Something similar happened to me one time. Didn't do any good talking to the policeman. Went to my court date and explained to the judge my side of the story. He didn't dismiss my fine but did reduce it by half. Might be worth a try.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

Clubrcr,

I hope that you read this but I know that it is long so I don't care if other people read it or not but this information will not fit in a p/m to you.

Fight it, Fight it , Fight it !!!!!

This is a long read but I hope that you read it all and check the links provided.

I also wonder just what speed that he charged the other vehicle with too.

Just remember that this information could possibly save  you a lot of money and also the fact that the super-speeder penalty can also show up as a "reckless driving offense" with the additional $200 fine tacked on  top of everything else.  It can even show up on a "back-ground" check later when you apply for a job too.

Go back up to Camden County and do your best to ask to plead your case with the judge so that he/she can understand your side of your story just as it happened.  I would definitely advise the judge that you do have an alarm on your vehicle that alarms if it reaches the 85 mph level and it surely never alerted anything.  HECK, I HAVE ACTUALLY DRIVEN ON TEXAS ROADS THAT THE SPEED LIMIT IS 85 MPH AND ALSO MANY 2-LANE "RURAL ROADS" AS WE KNOW THEM ARE 70 MPH.  Tell them that there are some roads that you may travel that have speed limits that are in fact  85 MPH and that is when the alarm system app comes in handy.  (You don't have tell them that you have never driven on them as you are not lying to them by saying the above).   The other factor is that your actual radar detector might not have gone off because they may have been using laser instead of traditional radar and some detectors will not pick that up.  In the case of laser, they can fixate it on a small surface such as the front bumper of a vehicle and be able to pick out each individual car in question.

I read the following information a few minutes ago and it sounds to me that it would be in your best interest to be present for your case as such and dispute the mph results as it could possible save your a ton of money in the process. 

Check this link for more information about the law etc.



http://www.drivinglaws.org/resource...icket/fighting-a-georgia-super-speeder-ticket


This link below has some not so happy motorists but read the information and make up your own mind.

I also read something a little bit ago about a lady from Florida that it cost over $1000 in fines as she was caught as a super-speeder etc.   She had never heard of this Georgia law in effect as such.


http://investigations.blog.ajc.com/...ters-leaving-big-super-speeder-tab-in-georgia

Make sure to scroll on down and read some of the comments too.


I think that if you show up for court, you might get the fine reduced by doing so and could save you additional fines etc especially since it is relatively close to your location in Jacksonville.  I say fight it as best you can and don't just give them FREE extra money upfront without being able to tell your side of this event.

Years ago, my family including my mother-in-law was coming home from vacation in Florida and about 3 miles before the I-395 bypass loop around Jacksonville, there was a bright sign in the median FLASHING:  WARNING POLICE RADAR AHEAD !!!  We all laughed about it and as we get close to this area, I made sure that my cruise control was set at 54 mph since back then the area inside of the loop was only 55 mph around the loop and through Jacksonville.  When we had just got inside of that area, there were police cars everywhere it seemed and they had chase cars down about 1/2 mile further.  All of a sudden a white car came flying by us running about 75-80 mph and I said they will coming after him for sure.  Well the blue lights came on and screamed toward us BUT they pulled me over instead.  I had just told my family that the license plate on the Florida car that went flying by was " I B LEV "and those cops were going to make a believer out of him too.  The officer pulled me over and advised that I was speeding and then he wanted to know where we were going and I told him we were coming home from vacation as we do this every year and I also told him that he obviously had pulled the wrong car because the other car was white and had a cellphone antenna on it and NOT a K-40 CB antenna such as mine and the license plate on it was " I B LEV".   My wife and mother-in-law both told him that we had just joked about that yes he was going to be a believer when you guys caught him too.  I also told him that I had set my cruise control at 54 mph because I knew that the speed limit was only 55 mph inside of the loop.  I even told him that for the very first time in my life, WE SAW A FLASHING SIGN IN THE MEDIAN ABOUT 3 MILES  FURTHER SOUTH THAT SAID....  WARNING:  POLICE RADAR AHEAD as we had never seen such.  

This was one of the chase officers that stopped us.  He did run that Florida tag number and saw that it was in fact registered to someone in Jacksonville.  I then asked him if he would have the other officer that supposedly clocked us come to our location because I wasn't about to pay any ticket that was for someone else.  In a few minutes, the other officer arrived and then quickly verified that the other car did not have that kind of CB antenna on it and that he knew that were telling the truth and apologized for the inconvenience and told us to have a safe trip. 

Two months later, my brother who lived in Florida, got a speeding ticket on the I-395 by-pass loop heading to Georgia for our uncle's funeral and dang if he didn't get another ticket when he went back home on I-395 loop !!!  Back then, they didn't play around about their 55 mph speed limit on the loop.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 27, 2017)

Super speeder is 25 over on the highway,  so that won't be an issue.  Go to court,  speak to a solicitor and see what happens.  If you have a clean record, you might get mercy.  The only speeding ticket I ever got was 15 over on the highway, and the solicitor let me off with $50 court fees, dismissed the ticket and thought it was silly that a cop bothered to pull someone over in the fast lane on 75 for doing 80 mph.  I came at him with humility,  admitted i was speeding,  apologized,  and just straight asked for mercy. Probably helped that i was in a shirt and tie as well.


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you Eagle Eye 444. 

The weird thing about this was, the other car that sped up behind was issued a  ticket for 88/70 and was let go very quickly. I was issue a 89/70, really? Also they kept me on the side of the road for about 30 minutes, and even called in another cruiser. I believe they did this because of the automobile I was driving.


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 27, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> Super speeder is 25 over on the highway,  so that won't be an issue.



_*The Super Speeder Law in Georgia

The new Georgia law defines a "super speeder" as a driver who has been convicted of driving 75mph or more on a two lane road or 85mph or more on any road. When you pay a traffic fine, you are admitting guilt and have been convicted.*_


----------



## meatseeker (Jun 27, 2017)

Just a few thoughts. I don't what you drive but if you have changed tire sizes at that speed could throw your speedometer off quite a bit. I went up one size on one of my pickups and it's 5mph slow at 70. Maybe your radar detector is faulty. Maybe your over 85 app is no good. You certainly have a lot of speeding devices for someone who rarely speeds. maybe if you would have told him you had a radar detector and a app alarm for over 85mph he would have understood your complaint and let you go. Seriously


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 27, 2017)

Telling someone else not to speed because you don't is like telling someone else not to sin because you don't. I'm not saying that we are all super speeders or that we should speed even one mile over the speed limit.
That being said I would say most of us are or have been guilty of speeding. My Dad who rarely speeds got a ticket because he didn't apply his brake going down hill. In some cities the speed limit goes from 55 to 25 in no time. Sometimes we speed up to go around someone. 

I can see the OP's point. I have this conception that some of the counties along I-95 in Georgia are speed traps. Mainly McIntosh County. True though that if you ain't speeding, you won't get a ticket.
I think the OP should at least drive back up to Georgia and go to court.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 28, 2017)

The court will listen to you. But you need facts. Have your speedometer checked. Bring your witnesses to court. The app or radar detector stuff is only valid if you have proof it worked as implied.
The officer will have to present a prima facia case to the court. He will be required to explain the violation in reasonable detail including how he identified you and your vehicles speed. His equipment that the speed measurement was made with will have records of certification that he must present to the court.
Speeding tickets are not haphazard flukes. The court will listen to both of you and will make a reasonable decision. It happens daily.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Call a lawyer in that county. Going rate for traffic lawyer is around $450 for that sort of ticket. Most will say they can almost certainly get the super speeder to go away, and can probably get that down to a no point offense (this assuming a fairly clean record otherwise).

Wife got hit for 89 in a 70 in Tift county last year. $450 for the lawyer, plus the fine. Made the super speeder go away (no $200 add on), and no points. We didn't have to go to court, took a total of two phone calls to the lawyer.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 28, 2017)

bassboy1 said:


> Call a lawyer in that county. Going rate for traffic lawyer is around $450 for that sort of ticket. Most will say they can almost certainly get the super speeder to go away, and can probably get that down to a no point offense (this assuming a fairly clean record otherwise).
> 
> Wife got hit for 89 in a 70 in Tift county last year. $450 for the lawyer, plus the fine. Made the super speeder go away (no $200 add on), and no points. We didn't have to go to court, took a total of two phone calls to the lawyer.



THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^  It's the only way you are getting out of that super speeder.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 28, 2017)

Just pay it and move on.

Been there, done that.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 28, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> It was the local county sheriff deputy.



You can try what I did one time and call the sheriff's office, explain and ask them if they would can reduce it to 80/70.  

Never hurts to try.  I did that one time and got the sheriff to change mine to 65/55 vs the original 45, due to the fact I was very polite, admitted to speeding, but I thought I had hit the brakes and began to stop for the ticket, BEFORE I reached the posted 45 mph sign.

The officer was still doing a U-turn to pull me over at the same time, but I knew it and was already pulling off to wait on him.


----------



## Clubrcr (Jun 28, 2017)

meatseeker said:


> You certainly have a lot of speeding devices for someone who rarely speeds.



I have a radar detector because I have clients in small towns in Florida. Small town Florida is big on raising money through speed traps. Case in point, please google speedtraps and Lawtey, Florida.

As far as the app, it was an option on my vehicle, which I have never used or set. It was defaulted at 85 from the factory. The dealership checked it and it works. 

I use WAZE an would hope everyone here does as well. It is a great traffic app and it has GPS that shows your speed.

On a positive note, I have spoken with a Georgia attorney. It appears this is a problem. So much so, the court is very receptive in reducing speeds and in a lot of cases, not reporting the incident on your driving record.


----------



## tad1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I would highly recommend going to court.  It has been my experience that most small courts(counties or towns) are just looking for the revenues from tickets.  I have been to traffic court and for almost everyone there the judge was reducing fines and or not putting the tickets into the system (keeping points off of drivers licenses).  Most everyone there had some sort of excuse. It was really annoying to listen to these especially since I was one of the last people to be called.  I promptly pled guilty to speeding and the judge laughed.  I paid the fine and they didn't put points in on my license.  I was going to ask if there was anything I could do to avoid the points like a defensive driving class or something but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## tad1 (Jul 2, 2017)

As far as your situation goes, Im not sure how many points are assigned to a super speeding ticket but if you already have points or are in a position where this could put your license in jeopardy then it would be well worth going to court.  As far as hiring a lawyer and paying the associated costs, only you can decide if that is worth it to you.  I would recommend going to court for sure though.
  One thing to mention is when dealing with insurance companies, some do not seem to check your driving record unless you are making changes to your policy.  I know with my old company one of the agents told me that was the case.  I also believe that tickets only stay on your record for 3 years.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 2, 2017)

I know here in the small town where I live it's best to go to court. They will tell you up front they can't and won't reduce the fine but they will reduce the charges so it won't show on license and will do away with super speeder


----------



## Clubrcr (Jul 9, 2017)

I wanted to update everyone who was nice enough to give me constructive advice. I hired an attorney. The attorney was able to get my ticket reduced to 79/70 and will be removed from my record, as never happening. I had to pay an attorney fee $300 and a fine, $200. This way, I didn't have to plead guilty, I don't have it on my record, and the amount I spent was about the same as if I had paid the ticket. 

My advice for all of you that said pay the ticket, well, do as you wish. At least my way,  this ticket won't be following my for the rest of my life with high insurance premiums and a ding against my driving record..


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm glad it worked out well.  I still think there is a good chance you could have worked the same deal out yourself  by contacting the sheriff's office or the court directly.  You had a valid and plausible explanation and that is probably what the attorney used to get it reduced.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd just pay it and move on.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes I'd say you are stuck.  You'll hate it but might as well just pay up.

Its coming up on 3 years so hopefully going off my license but I got pinged in a speed trap a 50 or 55 went to 40 (very discreetly) and I was going 60, and GSP got me for 19 or 20 over.  Ouch, I just sucked it up and payed out.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2017)

Clubrcr said:


> I wanted to update everyone who was nice enough to give me constructive advice. I hired an attorney. The attorney was able to get my ticket reduced to 79/70 and will be removed from my record, as never happening. I had to pay an attorney fee $300 and a fine, $200. This way, I didn't have to plead guilty, I don't have it on my record, and the amount I spent was about the same as if I had paid the ticket.
> 
> My advice for all of you that said pay the ticket, well, do as you wish. At least my way,  this ticket won't be following my for the rest of my life with high insurance premiums and a ding against my driving record..



Glad you had a happy ending


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 10, 2017)

your way would have cost me more than having a ticket "follow me for the rest of my life" (huh?).  Glad you got the outcome you wanted though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2017)

Hired a local attorney I bet, who lunches with the judge once a week, I am told that is always a good move.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2017)

glad it worked out. its amazing what can happen when you a) hire an attorney and B) are willing to plea WITH CASH IN HAND to a lesser offense.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 10, 2017)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Glad it worked out for you, not surprised at a lot of the responses that wasn't even what you inquired about. Money well spent (IMO).



I know the OP asked specifically about lawyers, but there are many of us who are familiar with and have had similar experiences with the local traffic courts especially in the smaller towns of GA.  Most of them will let you plea and reduce the severity of the charges, especially if you present a logical explanation.  95% chance the OP could have saved the $300 paid to old Buddy Roe Baker, the attorney, who most likely had to make only one phone call or one appearance on his behalf.  So it depends on weather it would have cost the OP $300 to appear in person.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 15, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> super speeder is 25 over on the highway,  so that won't be an issue. .



no!!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 15, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> I know the OP asked specifically about lawyers, but there are many of us who are familiar with and have had similar experiences with the local traffic courts especially in the smaller towns of GA.  Most of them will let you plea and reduce the severity of the charges, especially if you present a logical explanation.  95% chance the OP could have saved the $300 paid to old Buddy Roe Baker, the attorney, who most likely had to make only one phone call or one appearance on his behalf.  So it depends on weather it would have cost the OP $300 to appear in person.




Yep. Locally our prosecutors would generally work out a deal especially on a first time offense. the ones that have problems are the ones that have multiple speeding tickets. 
heck one of my judges has gotten tickets when out of town/state---and he paid them. he points this out when people are in front of him acting like they shouldnt pay ANYTHING for going 25 over.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yep. Locally our prosecutors would generally work out a deal especially on a first time offense. the ones that have problems are the ones that have multiple speeding tickets.
> heck one of my judges has gotten tickets when out of town/state---and he paid them. he points this out when people are in front of him acting like they shouldnt pay ANYTHING for going 25 over.



That's why I said go to court. 99% the time they will help you out as long as you act civilized when in the court room.


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 15, 2017)

imho..get a traffic lawyer.

these guys get a DUI reduced to 'careless driving' all the time.

they all know each other...play golf together...lunch together...etc.

when you go alone..the judge is a lawyer...the DA is a lawyer..and you're a plumber.  lol..get it?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 15, 2017)

It's a good possibility that I've been to traffic court more than anybody on this forum. If not...I'd bet I'm in the top 5. I ain't ever hired a traffic lawyer. Last 3 speeding tickets I had, I got reduced to where they never showed up on my record. All 3 were different agencies, too...and I didn't 'know' anybody to cash in any favors. Handled them myself in court. Go back 15 years and my MVR is clean as a pen. Before that...not so much. Pays to know about traffic laws.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 15, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> It's a good possibility that I've been to traffic court more than anybody on this forum. If not...I'd bet I'm in the top 5. I ain't ever hired a traffic lawyer. Last 3 speeding tickets I had, I got reduced to where they never showed up on my record. All 3 were different agencies, too...and I didn't 'know' anybody to cash in any favors. Handled them myself in court. Go back 15 years and my MVR is clean as a pen. Before that...not so much. Pays to know about traffic laws.





That's what I'm talking about. I've been two times and there have been a solisiter that works out a deal before you even see the judge. They want to get it over just as fast as you do


----------



## 4togo (Jul 16, 2017)

First never admit you had a radar detector!  A radar detector will get you a ticket as quick as a bad attitude, many officers look at it as if you have one you have intentions to speed.  I heard an officer say one time, "if you are going to break into a house you will take a something to get into the house, if you are going to kill someone you will take a weapon, if you are going to speed you will get a radar detector".  
What does your radar detector detect?  X-band, K-band, Ka-band, Lidar?  I'm not sure if SC has a VASCAR or Tracker system but NC does and NO, I repeat NO radar detector will detect those two.


----------



## Dialer (Jul 19, 2017)

Proofread it.  If THERES ANY errors, it can't be enforced. They wanted me to pay $165 for "violating the gore" while transitioning from I-285 to I-20.  The year on the ticket was a whole year off!  Officer was forced to call me and say he was reducing it to a warning.


----------



## redeli (Jul 19, 2017)

Call judges office and get it reduced    But slow down


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 20, 2017)

Dialer said:


> Proofread it.  If THERES ANY errors, it can't be enforced. They wanted me to pay $165 for "violating the gore" while transitioning from I-285 to I-20.  The year on the ticket was a whole year off!  Officer was forced to call me and say he was reducing it to a warning.



Same thing happened to me once.  The officer messed up when writing the court date on his top copy, then wrote over it to change it to the correct number.  But that didn't come out well on my carbon copy and it clearly looked like a zero, so I showed up on the 10'th.

They never called my name so I raised my hand at the end the session when they asked.  They said my name was down for another date, then I showed them the paper and the judge agreed I was right.  Reduced to a warning.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 20, 2017)

Dialer said:


> Proofread it.  If THERES ANY errors, it can't be enforced. They wanted me to pay $165 for "violating the gore" while transitioning from I-285 to I-20.  The year on the ticket was a whole year off!  Officer was forced to call me and say he was reducing it to a warning.



 I wouldnt hang my hat on that being the case everywhere in every instance.


----------

